# Colnago for Tall Riders



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

I just want to give a shout-out to Colnago for making 22 different sizes in their best bikes. It is really difficult to find a good bike if you are 6'5 and want a high-end ride, even when you consider custom fabrications. As frames get larger, the gains of good technology (i.e. lightweight and stiff qualities) are exaggerated and very noticeable. I've found that many manufacturers are too cheap (fiscally conservative?) to make a stock monocoque mold for extreme sizes like 61-65cm, or are just scared of making a carbon bike for a big rider.
So in tribute, I've attached shots here of a recent build at Wrench Science of a 65cm Colnago Master X-light. Admittedly not the sleekest-looking bike, but it FITS the rider. Here's what is cooler: it is a giant steel frame with handbuilt wheels that weighs a measly 17.7 lbs. So again, kudos to Colnago.

Are you a tall rider too? Post your shots here! I want to see some massive headtubes! Stay tuned for other giant rides...

And tell me who else makes good bikes for tall riders!


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 9, 2009)

@ WrenchScienceCliff

Do you have any Prescisa forks new or used (threadless)for under say $250, I would prefer used for less I would love to cancel my carbon fork order!!


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Too see great bikes for tall riders all you had to do was go to NAHBS in Richmond,VA. last weekend. Goodrich, Vanilla, Sachs etc. etc. etc. the list goes on and on.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Honestly, I think the really large size traditional geometry frames look like a barn door, and the long seat tube isn't necessary with today's 350-425mm seatposts. Also, while the classic skinny-tubed steel frames look great on the wall, technology has improved, and a stiffer (and lighter) frame and fork is especially beneficial to larger, aggressive, riders. 

I'd love to see Colnago make bigger than a 58s in the CLX or CX-1. The EPS is available in the larger traditional sizes, but at over $4k for the frame, you've also got to consider full custom carbon from US builders like Calfee, KirkLee, Parlee (that's a lot of ees), or Crumpton.

While they're nothing special parked at the cafe, the largest Speciallized Tarmacs and Trek Madones will fit almost anyone, with their long head tubes.


----------

